# Salt/Ice Ice Melt Dealer in MD



## HBLandscaping (Feb 13, 2007)

Does anyone know of a bulk Salt/Ice Melt dealer in Maryland that has good prices?


----------



## charlefoxtrtot (Oct 26, 2003)

*Bulk Supplier*

Harvey Salt 410-391-9100


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

How much do you need?
I usually have about 200 tons at anyone time if you need it....we can work something out.


----------

